# Tacos al Vapor



## heber_1 (Apr 6, 2007)

English/Spanis

Hello everybody, im from tijuana mexico and there is this restaurant that is called "LA ESPECIAL" and there they make some really good tacos al vapor, I would like to ask if someone know the recepi of it..... ?

Hola todos, soy de tijuana mexico y ahi ay un restaurante que se llama LA ESPECIAL y venden unos tacos al vapor muy buenos y me gustaria saber si alguien tiene la reseta..... ?

P.D.
Esos tacos los venden en todo mexico pero no en todos los restaruantes.
Those tacos they sell them all over mexico but not on all restaurants.


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

I found one recipe (chicken) but I have a feeling its not that authentic as I also found this definition too..

*tacos al vapor = steamed meat filling, often from a cow or goat's head *

Anyway, heres the link for you.. You could always change the meat filling??

MEXICO HOT . . OR NOT! - MEXICAN COOKING, Tacos al Vapor


----------

